# Помогите, пожалуйста, очень болит грудная клетка



## АннаБорисовна (8 Июл 2017)

Добрый день всем! Хочу попросить помощи в диагностике у уважаемых докторов... Я человек малоподвижный и вот теперь кара настигла меняХD Началось все еще в год назад периодически болела грудная клетка на фоне ОРВИ.. Потом как то сама проходила. Делала МРТ в октябре, сказали остеохондроз и спондилоартроз. Но в марте опять все заболело и не проходит и по сей день (((Боли сдавливающего тупого характера, иногда скалывающего и сдавливающего посередине груди, в ребрах, или под ними и в спине по ходу ребер, под лопатками. Иногда вдохнуть тяжело. Делала массаж, физиотерапию фонофорез, магниты, после часа лфк в группе резко состояние ухудшилось... И теперь только дома сама и минут по 10.. Маловато конечно... Проверяли так же желудок-все в порядке, сердце-только пролапс митрального клапана, рентген снимок легких - все нормально. После чего сделали МРТ повторно на шейный и грудной отделы позвоночника. Уважаемы доктора, подскажите судя по снимкам боли в груди и ребрах действительно из-за хондроза и спондилоартроза?
Снимки МРТ от октября 2016 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByFHrc4Lq32uYy0yaDY5R2xjTWM
Cнимки 08.07.2017 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByFHrc4Lq32uN2ZzQkx1ME91MFU

В прикрепленном файле описание нового МРТ. Описание старого - Мелкие грыжи Шморля в Th12-L1, Гемангиолипомы тел Th3, L1. В дугоотростчатых суставах и реберно-позвоночных проявления артроза. Дистрофические изменения грудного отд. Позвоночника. Усиление грудного кифоза.


----------



## АннаБорисовна (8 Июл 2017)

Полное описание МРТ от 2016г. В новом почему-то "исчезли" мелкие грыжи Шморля в Th12-L1, гемангиолипомы тел Th3, L1. В дугоотростчатых суставах и реберно-позвоночных проявления артроза. Может дело в другом аппарате... И заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется!!! Всем добра!


----------



## АннаБорисовна (8 Июл 2017)

Простудами сейчас не болею, кололи в марте мелоксикам и алфлутоп-не было толку, мидокалм на время снимал боли. Сейчас ничего не принимаю. Боль в самом низу поясницы бывает иногда, ломит. Сплю, если не болит спина-грудь нормально, утром есть скованность, делаю упражнения немного отпускает, потом опять.. Боль симметрична, усиливают боль долгое сидение или ходьба, особенно быстрая. Врачи-терапевт, невролог, гастроэнтеролог, кардиолог, физиотерапевт. Все, вроде.. Анализы крови сдавала-норм.. Снимки постараюсь выложить отдельно.. Спасибо!

Новые снимки.

         

МРТ 2016 года.


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2017)

@АннаБорисовна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (9 Июл 2017)

АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Сейчас ничего не принимаю. Боль в самом низу поясницы бывает иногда, ломит. Сплю, если не болит спина-грудь нормально, утром есть скованность, делаю упражнения немного отпускает, потом опять.. Боль симметрична, усиливают боль долгое сидение или ходьба, особенно быстрая.


Тоническое напряжение мышц, в том числе и межрёберных..


----------



## АннаБорисовна (9 Июл 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Тоническое напряжение мышц, в том числе и межрёберных..


Спасибо! А долго ли снимается в моем случае это напряжение?

Снимки 2017 года в лучшем качестве.

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1064/view


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Июл 2017)

Было бы просто прекрасно, если пройдёте лечение у мануального терапевта, умеющего работать с мышцами.


----------



## AIR (9 Июл 2017)

АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Спасибо! А долго ли снимается в моем случае это напряжение?


Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.


----------



## АннаБорисовна (9 Июл 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Было бы просто прекрасно, если пройдёте лечение у мануального терапевта, умеющего работать с мышцами.


Спасибо, доктора) Осталось бы найти, массаж не помог, мануального осталось найти хорошего в Москве...


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2017)

@АннаБорисовна, доктор Рудковский работает с пациентами в Москве.
Контакты при желании Вы найдёте в личном профиле врача.


----------



## АннаБорисовна (11 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте, еще раз хотела бы как человек далекий от медицины, уточнить - боли такие длительные из-за проблем с позвонками? МРТ снимки подтверждают симптомы? Я в них ничего не понимаю.. А к доктору попаду к сожалению не скоро... Грызет меня тревога. Или стоит еще проверять внутренние органы, которые дают такие боли.. Спасибо за вашу поддержку!=)

И еще вопрос к уважаемым докторам в грудном отделе позвоночника все-таки есть грыжи, протрузии или нет? 2 мрт разницей в год с разным заключением...


----------



## АннаБорисовна (16 Июл 2017)

Смысл в этом форуме? Ответы если повезет и врач не занят.. Действительно, бесплатно ничего в России не бывает. Спасибо за ответы, тема закрыта. Пойду платить, как обычно.


----------



## La murr (16 Июл 2017)

@АннаБорисовна, врачи отвечают на форуме в свободное от основной работы время.
Учитывайте и то, что сегодня выходной день.


----------



## AIR (16 Июл 2017)

АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, еще раз хотела бы как человек далекий от медицины, уточнить - боли такие длительные из-за проблем с позвонками? МРТ снимки подтверждают симптомы? Я в них ничего не понимаю.. А к доктору попаду к сожалению не скоро... Грызет меня тревога. Или стоит еще проверять внутренние органы, которые дают такие боли.. Спасибо за вашу поддержку!=)
> 
> И еще вопрос к уважаемым докторам в грудном отделе позвоночника все-таки есть грыжи, протрузии или нет? 2 мрт разницей в год с разным заключением...


Могу кроме написанного:


AIR написал(а):


> Тоническое напряжение мышц, в том числе и межрёберных..


Добавить, что то это дело происходит на лабильном психоэмоциональном фоне.. Проверить внутренние органы при большом желании тоже можно..


АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Смысл в этом форуме? Ответы если повезет и врач не занят


Наверное смысл том, что пациент при большой заинтересованности задает конкретный вопрос конкретному специалисту.. И не капризничает, потому что доктора отвечают на общественных началах при наличии времени.


АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Действительно, бесплатно ничего в России не бывает


За рубежом, кстати, тоже... Сочувствую, хотя мне, например, также приходится за всё платить..


АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Пойду платить, как обычно


Удачи!


----------



## doc (16 Июл 2017)

Информации мало.
Такие симптомы может давать миофасциальный синдром или фибромиалгия.


----------



## горошек (16 Июл 2017)

АннаБорисовна написал(а):


> Смысл в этом форуме? Ответы если повезет и врач не занят.. Действительно, бесплатно ничего в России не бывает. Спасибо за ответы, тема закрыта. Пойду платить, как обычно.


Дак и за деньги и то приёма ждать приходится. И с советами тоже как повезёт.


----------



## Vikalene (16 Июл 2017)

@АннаБорисовна, а вы уверены что платно значит лучше?))


----------

